# Does anyone read Neil Gaiman?



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 13, 2006)

I just finished reading Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman. Great book, but I have liked most of his other stuff as well. This book though, it reminds me a bit of Hitchhikers Guide, not in story, but just the way its written. If anyone else read it, please let me know if you feel it too.


----------



## BookLover (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, I do. I started reading 'American Gods' and really liked his writing style. Unfortunately, I had to return the book before I could finish it.

You might want to look at this thread http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=44638&highlight=gaiman


----------



## PaPa (Jan 13, 2006)

I greatly enjoyed 'Neverwhere' and 'American Gods', and his short story 'Chivalry' is one of my favourites.  His writing style is very similar to that of the other great humorous fantasists like Terry Pratchett and Douglas Adams, but he has a  slight darkness all his own.  'Good Omens', that he co-wrote with Pratchett, is probably my favourite of both their works.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 13, 2006)

While I like his ideas, I didn't like his execution in one book. I've only part-read _Neverwhere_, though, and that is enough I think to decide that he wasn't for me.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 13, 2006)

Well you all need to read Anansi boys because its a lot different from his previous stuff while still maintaining the typical Gaiman style.


----------



## PaPa (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought Anansi Boys yesterday.  It seems pretty good so far.

Looking over my previous post, I'd like to amend it somewhat.  I would define Pratchett, Gaiman, Adams and co. as 'alternative fantasy' rather than humorous fantasists,  as I feel that the latter is rather inaccurate.  Alternative Fantasy is a much better classification.  I quite like the phrase as well...


----------



## Stiltspear (Jan 16, 2006)

The first Neil Gaiman book I read was Stardust, which I hated, and then I read Neverwhere, which I really enjoyed but found to be a bit lacking. THEN, I read American Gods which is one of my favourite books ever. His style had become more fluent and the story seemed much more thought-out, deeper and more intellectual. I love the dark humour he brings to his books, and am now reading his Sandman series, and will soon begin on Anansi Boys.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah i never read stardust, it just didnt interest me as much as the others. Though i do hear they are making a movie, i believe animated for stardust. What really got me into Gaiman was a book of short stories he had a long time ago called Angels And Visitations. It was great but out of print. However, you can now get that and more as Smoke and Mirrors. All poetry and short stories and such, good stuff.


----------



## mdemanatee (Jan 19, 2006)

I read Stardust and loved it. I think a movie version would be great but I'd like to see live action more than cartoon....oh well.


----------



## Gizzmo0411 (Jan 31, 2006)

One of the funnier books I've read came from a team effort between Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett called _Good Omens. _The best way to describe it would be a predecessor to the movie _Dogma_. A satire about the Christian/Catholic faith. I found it to be hilarious...they way they personify the heavenly personalities is priceless. Anyone else read this one?


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 31, 2006)

I have read this, though its been a long time.


----------

